# Trying out triple dyeing



## norman vandyke (Feb 21, 2016)

Piece of elm root burl I dug up last fall. Dyed blue, brown and orange.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Chris S. (Feb 21, 2016)

Very nice. I would like to try dyeing myself. So care to share your secret as that looks amazing.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 21, 2016)

Awesome Norm!!!!


----------



## norman vandyke (Feb 21, 2016)

Chris S. said:


> Very nice. I would like to try dyeing myself. So care to share your secret as that looks amazing.


No secret. I tried to double dye and screwed it up, so I cut the block into scales and finished it with orange resin I had lying around. Using less dense woods is easiest to work with obviously.


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 21, 2016)

Cool look to it with the color combo


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 21, 2016)

Chris S. said:


> Very nice. I would like to try dyeing myself.


Most people just get tattoos!

I'm sorry hehe

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Chris S. (Feb 21, 2016)

That gave me a good laugh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 21, 2016)

Great dye job there Norm.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

